# H24/ are component and HDMI Outputs active at the same time?



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

I was thinking of getting the slingbox M1 and hooking it to an H24-100. My question is does anyone know if both the HDMI and component outputs are active at the same time on the H24 so that I could have it hooked to the Slingbox via component cables and HDMI to the television ?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes the component and the HDMI are active at the same time. As is composite audio and video. I have an old VHS/DVR recorder combo left in my workout room with an HR24 connected to the TV via HDMT, VHS/DVR via composite for a audio and SVID for video, and optical to my AVR. I have used HDMI and component also in the old days to connect a TV via component, and an HVR via HDMI.

Don "what you wish should work" Bolton


----------



## SparkyX (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, but note that HDCP will come into play if you're using the Slingbox to stream HDCP content (premium movie channels, pay per view, on-demand, and possibly others). If you're watching HDCP content on a component video-connected Slingbox and your HDMI-connected TV is _not_ on, the component video outputs will be disabled and the program will not stream.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. The HDCP shouldn't be an issue as I won't be using it to stream that kinda content mostly sports channels. I had heard that was the problem using the sling via HDMI so I had seen people suggest going with hooking the Sling up using Component outputs. 

The reason I asked to begin with is I hooked a sling up a few months ago for someone with Cable and if the HDMI cable was plugged in the box all the other outputs were disabled.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kev4Bama said:


> with Cable and if the HDMI cable was plugged in the box all the other outputs were disabled.


With DirecTV® if the HDMI connected TV is OFF, this may be the case as well.


----------



## waltmapb (Jun 21, 2007)

I have used a Slingbox on component with a TV using HDMI for years. It doesn't matter if the TV is on or off.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

waltmapb said:


> I have used a Slingbox on component with a TV using HDMI for years. It doesn't matter if the TV is on or off.


YMMV


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but has anything changed? I need to feed 2 HDTVs, but every HDMI splitter I buy has turned out to be junk, working fine at first but ultimately failing within a couple of months. Simplest option would be to remove it and just use HDMI to TV1 and component to TV2. I don't yet have any component cables, so I haven't tried it. I don't want to buy cables only to find it won't work. I'd rather not have to turn on the HDMI connected TV in order to watch the other.

Alternatively, can anyone recommend a good, but inexpensive HDMI splitter? I suppose I could use some kind of switch instead since I would only ever watch one TV at a time. But I would need a switch that worked in reverse, i.e., has 2 outputs rather than 2 inputs. I've never seen such a thing.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Some premium channels like HBO and some Disney content like the Disney's channels and ESPN will not work with both HDMI and component because content protection is enabled. More and more channels will do so over time, so this really isn't a good option.

Buy a better quality HDMI splitter, instead of looking for low priced ones from Monoprice or Amazon.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Buy a better quality HDMI splitter, instead of looking for low priced ones from Monoprice or Amazon.


Can anyone recommend some quality brands? I was thinking Sewell would probably be ok. Some reviews indicate they've lasted a few years at least. I'd like to keep it under $40 if possible. Otherwise, I may as well just connect another receiver.

My main problem is, I have to talk an 85 year old man through the install since I'm many hundreds of miles away. Just plugging in three cables can take him hours (I'm not exaggerating) and possibly render both TVs useless. Whatever I do, I need it to work and keep working.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but has anything changed? I need to feed 2 HDTVs, but every HDMI splitter I buy has turned out to be junk, working fine at first but ultimately failing within a couple of months. Simplest option would be to remove it and just use HDMI to TV1 and component to TV2. I don't yet have any component cables, so I haven't tried it. I don't want to buy cables only to find it won't work. I'd rather not have to turn on the HDMI connected TV in order to watch the other.
> 
> Alternatively, can anyone recommend a good, but inexpensive HDMI splitter? I suppose I could use some kind of switch instead since I would only ever watch one TV at a time. But I would need a switch that worked in reverse, i.e., *has 2 outputs rather than 2 inputs. I've never seen such a thing.*


1 input (source) to two outputs (displays) is a splitter

2 inputs (source) to 1 output (display) is a switch

Both are readily available


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

peds48 said:


> 1 input (source) to two outputs (displays) is a splitter
> 
> 2 inputs (source) to 1 output (display) is a switch
> 
> Both are readily available


I have splitters and I have switches. I know how they work. The imaginary device I'm talking about would have 1 input and 2 outputs BUT only pass the input to one output at a time, hence no HDCP issues to deal with. It would technically be a switch. A matrix switch could accomplish this, but is too expensive and complex for my application.

So, again, does anybody have any positive experience with splitters they can share?

In the mean time, I went ahead and ordered a Sewell splitter. We'll see if it lasts more than a month.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

mdavej said:


> I have splitters and I have switches. I know how they work. The imaginary device I'm talking about would have 1 input and 2 outputs BUT only pass the input to one output at a time, hence no HDCP issues to deal with. It would technically be a switch. A matrix switch could accomplish this, but is too expensive and complex for my application.
> 
> So, again, does anybody have any positive experience with splitters they can share?
> 
> In the mean time, I went ahead and ordered a Sewell splitter. We'll see if it lasts more than a month.


You want a HDMI A/B switch. The problem is that the receiver may become confused when switched since it has to detect that and renegotiate the HDMI/HDCP link - just have to try it and see. You can get a cheap passive one with a simple push button; more expensive ones will have a remote control.

Something like this:

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/hdmi-2-ports-bi-direction-2x1-1x2-a-b-ab-a-b-switch-switcher-conveter/255268440.html


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

For the many of you requesting info on a reliable and reasonably priced HDMI splitter, I recommend calling the gear heads at monoprice.com. Their support guys are good at matching devices to applications. 

I have used them for many products (custom cables, connecters, splitters, etc) over the years and have never experienced a device failure. They are good people and have a reasonable return policy if some anomaly shows up.

FWIW I have an HR20, an HR21 and an HR24 DIRECTV receiver supplying audio and video to my Pioneer Elite AV Receiver, a Slingbox Solo, and both a Sony and a Samsung TV. I am using a Monprice 4x1 HDMI splitter, a Zektor 4x1 Component/Composite Video/Toslink switch, and an old 3 station Channel Vision composite AV distribution amplifier feeding 3 other remote SDTV's via coax. The Pioneer Receiver is strictly for audio, I run all video outputs directly to their designated TV inputs. I control this complex mess using a Harmony 720 Universal Remote.

The 4 port HDMI Sony TV has 3 DVR's, a Chromecast Device, and a Sony 3D BluRay Player. I loop the audio thru the TV's TOSLINK port to get Dolby 5.1 to the Pioneer Elite + 1080p from 5 devices via four ports. There is a second heretofore unnamed 4x1 Monprice switch which shares a TV port between the BR player and the Chromecast. The 24 inch Samsung HDTV is fed via the Channel Vision distribution amplifier. 

If this sounds complicated, it is because it is, but everything works well even with legacy home entertainment gear. The Sony is a Bravia KDL55HX729. There is a second Sony AV receiver which I use for whole house audio. I couldn't diagram this system with all its interconnections if I wanted to. I built it one device and one wire at a time over many years. 

On a slightly embarrassing note, when we replaced our media room carpeting in 2008, I had to disassemble and reassemble the entire system. Not mentioned earlier are 2 other HD DVR's, 16 (8 hardwired. 8 wireless) security cameras, and remote stereo speakers in 4 other rooms. It took me four days to rebuild the system. When I was finished everything worked as intended. The part I cannot explain is the 14 leftover cables that did not seem to impact system capability. My wife and I are still laughing about that seven yrs later.

The bottom line is there are all kinds of reasonably priced splitters and switches to handle almost any configuration. I have had good luck with Monoprice, Channel Vision, and Zektor. There are others for sure.



Dave


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------

